# Stephen Fry will be in The Hobbit!



## Black Dragon (May 19, 2011)

Peter Jackson has just announced that legendary actor Stephen Fry has been cast as the Master of Laketown.  

Being a huge fan of Fry since his Blackadder days, I couldn't be more thrilled.  This is brilliant casting.

Your thoughts?


----------



## ade625 (May 19, 2011)

I wouldn't have pictured Stephen Fry in that role, but then again, he's done some excellent serious acting in the past. I imagine he'll do well.

I love Blackadder, but A Bit of Fry and Laurie has to be my personal favourite of his comedy stuff.


----------



## Kate (May 19, 2011)

I was so excited when I heard this yesterday.  He's perfect! Maaaannnn I can't wait for this movie!


----------



## Dwarven Gold (May 19, 2011)

Stephen Fry is good and all, but when is Warwick Davis going to be cast in this film!?


----------



## M.A.N. (May 29, 2011)

Stephen Fry is not only a brilliant actor and director, a powerful force in the computing world, but he's also a very, very good author.
Both "The Hippopotamus" and "The Stars Tennisballs" are excellent. The latter is actually The Count of Monte Christo set in our time.
But it's been maybe thirty years since I read "The Hobbit". So I have no idea who the Master of Laketown is.


----------



## JoanofArch (Jun 14, 2011)

If Fry wasn't in the film it would be a crime. Though I have to admit, I don't quite remember what the Master of Laketown is...


----------

